# ping ip, but not by name for some servers?



## IH-Mitch (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't ping some servers by there name, but i can ping them by there ip address. Just setup DNS and setup multiple pointers to servers, but only some will ping by name. All on the same subnet just different address and names. Double checked my DNS to make sure i wasn't a number off, or have the wrong name...they were all right. All the servers have static ip's to.

So now im lost. I'm not sure why it won't ping some servers by their name, even with pointers setup in DNS.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are the servers names populating the DNS cache?


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

why have you added the DNS names manually? Computers are set up to register their names with the DNS server by default so you shouldn't need to add them manually.

You are probably pinging the NetBIOS name. This is something like "PC1" where the FQDN (fully qualified domain name) will be "PC1.yourdomain.local". Without getting too technical you can use NetBIOS names and your PC willn add the DNS name on the end automatically (this is in the background, you are prob not aware of it). This is something called the DNS suffix, however this needs to be configured on the PC and it is usually assigned by default when adding the machine to the domain. Anyway I'll explain more later if it turns out this is the cause but lets test it out first. Instead of pinging PC1 try the FQDN instead and see it it replies PC1.yourdomain.local.


----------

